# What chemicals do you use for your film and paper?



## xdielanx (Mar 22, 2012)

So a friend and I plan on setting up our own darkroom over the summer. We basically have everything we need except for the chemicals.

What are your favorite chemicals to use?


----------



## ann (Mar 22, 2012)

Film  HC 110 as a one shot deverlop
Kokak stop bath
Ilford HyPan Fixer 
LPN wetting agent

paper,

LPD developer at a 1:4 ratio
Kodak stop bath
Ilford Hypan Fixer


----------



## caitie (Mar 22, 2012)

Rodinal is beautiful! and one bottle can last so long since it's a 400ml (water) to 8ml (developer) ratio.
also d76 just as a basic developer


----------



## brianentz (Mar 30, 2012)

I highly recommend the book, "The Film Developers Cookbook". You may find a new favorite developer in it's pages. 

For me Xtol and Microphen


----------

